# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το σταντ των παπαγαλων μου

## Giorgekid

Οριστε και το σταντ για το κοκατιλ και το μπατζι μου!!!!!!!:

----------


## panagiotis k

Μια χαρά !!!!!!!! Μόνος σου το έφτιαξες ????? Τι κολπάκια είναι αυτά ?????  :Happy0065: 

[/IMG]

----------


## Giorgekid

Ευχαριστω.....!!!!!!!ναι μονος μου.....ειναι για τους δυο φτερωτους μου φιλους

----------


## xrisam

Μπραβό πολύ ωραίο, θα το εκτιμήσουν τα πουλάκια σου!

----------


## Giorgekid

Τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα:1κομματι ξυλο (συκια), αυτο το βαμβακερο υλικο που πλεκουν οι γυναικες, κομματια κολλας Α4, 1κομματι μοριοσανιδα(που αν συνεχισουν να το δαγκωνουν δεν θα υπαρχει πια χιχιχιχιχιχι),και αυτα τα ξυλινα χαντρακια που ειχαμε απο τα τον πινακα με τις χαντρες για τα μαθηματικα στην πρωτη δημοτικου.......οτι ειχα στο σπιτι!!!!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Βασικα μεχρι να το τελοιοποιησω στο μυαλο μου σκεφτομουν πως ειναι δυσκολο ομως αυτο το κανει και ενα παιδι..... ειναι πανευκολο απλα θελει μερακι,κεφι, και φαντασια!!!!!!!

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Γιωργο πολυ ωραιο.

----------


## Giorgekid

Ευχαριστω αντωνη!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

μπραβο σου γιωργο εκανες καλη δουλεια 
ποιες ειναι οι διαστασεις του;

----------


## Giorgekid

Η μοριοσανιδα (πατος) ειναι 19,5εκ.Χ 19,5εκ. Και το υψος (συκια) ειναι περιπου 40εκ.απλα βαζω μονο το μπατζι μου γιατι το κοκατιλ ειναι αγριο αλλα αν ημερεψει ειναι και δικο του....

----------


## mai_tai

Πολυ ομορφο σταντ-θα το χαρουν σιγουρα τα μικρουλια σου!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ......!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Φαίη93

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο...Μπράβο...  :Happy:

----------

